# [SOLVED] Computer shuts off randomly and will not turn back on



## Cajik (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi, Thanks for reading.

What happened:
I was playing a game for a few hours, then I decide to switch from my speakers to a headset. When I went to pull the plug and switch them, I tilted my computer, like I always do when I have to do this. This time I accidentally tapped it against the wall, and as soon as it tapped, the computer shut down.I didn't think much of it, because I figured the power cord had came out. But when I attempted to turn it on again, it did not. So then I figured it must of overheated so I waited 30 minutes, and still nothing. So I honestly have no clue what is wrong with it. 
I thought it might be the PSU but I am not sure, so sorry if this is in the wrong section.
Anyone have any ideas what could have happened?

Specs: Rig
PSU - Thermaltake TR2-430W
HD1 -SATA Seagate Baracuda 500Gig 
HD2 - SATA Seagate Baracude 140Gig
Ram - 2 gig Corsair DDR2
Gcard - Geforce 8600 GT
CPU - Intel Core 2 Duo 2.93Ghz (Sock 775)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer shuts off randomly and will not turn back on*

That PSU is a very weak unit. It would be my first suspect.
You need a good quality 500-550W PSU for your hardware.


----------



## Cajik (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts off randomly and will not turn back on*

Hm, ok so could it be possible that it shorted out somehow when I tapped it? I wanna like be kinda sure before I go out and get another PSU


----------



## Cajik (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts off randomly and will not turn back on*

Ok, I checked my PSU with the paperclip test thing, and its still alive, so yeah i probably put to much of a strain on it with all the crap i have in there. 
Ive decided to get a stronger PSU thanks for the help Tyree


----------



## Cajik (Aug 6, 2008)

*Mobo problem, wont turn on*

Hi, my computer recently shut off, and refused to turn on. I opened it up and tried to figure out what was wrong. At first I thought it could be the PSU, but I tested it, and it worked flawlessly. So as I plugged everything back in, It still did not work. I managed to narrow it down to this :

Whenever I plug in my PSU into my mobos 4pin input, it does not work. However without that it works, but I need this (I Think)

Would this be a Mobo problem?


Specs: Rig
PSU - Thermaltake TR2-430W
HD1 -SATA Seagate Baracuda 500Gig
HD2 - SATA Seagate Baracude 140Gig
Ram - 2 gig Corsair DDR2
Gcard - Geforce 8600 GT
CPU - Intel Core 2 Duo 2.93Ghz (Sock 775)
Mobo - Intel Classic series Desktop Board - DP43TF


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer shuts off randomly and will not turn back on*

You're welcome. Look at Seasonic or Corsair for a replacement. ThermalTake aren't very good and that particular model only has a 1single 7A rail.


----------



## Horusrogue (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Mobo problem, wont turn on*

So you benched the system and checked all the RAM sticks individually? 
Its too bad the board lacks onboard video out. 
Sounds more like a PSU problem imho.


----------



## Cajik (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Mobo problem, wont turn on*

Wait it could be a ram problem??? Is that what the 4pin connects to?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Mobo problem, wont turn on*

How did you test the PSU, and what method did you use? 

I too suspect the PSU because your PSU is a known weak model with only an efficiency rating of 65% and good supplies have an efficiency rating of over 80% or more. If this were mine, I would be wanting a Corsair 550 to run this rig.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Computer shuts off randomly and will not turn back on*

I have merged your two threads covering the same topic. DO NOT post the same topic in two different areas and please read the rules of our forum.


----------



## Cajik (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts off randomly and will not turn back on*

oh im sorry about the double post wont happen again 

but yeah i tested the PSU with the paperclip method, and turned on fine


----------



## Horusrogue (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Computer shuts off randomly and will not turn back on*



Cajik said:


> oh im sorry about the double post wont happen again
> 
> but yeah i tested the PSU with the paperclip method, and turned on fine


What is your new PSU model?


----------



## Cajik (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts off randomly and will not turn back on*

haven't gotten one yet, but im thinking of going with this one since i couldnt find the one tumbleweed suggested : http://www.compusa.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4362117&CatId=1079


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Computer shuts off randomly and will not turn back on*



Cajik said:


> haven't gotten one yet, but im thinking of going with this one since i couldnt find the one tumbleweed suggested : http://www.compusa.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4362117&CatId=1079


My advice, don't go there! 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004&Tpk=corsair power 550


----------



## Horusrogue (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Computer shuts off randomly and will not turn back on*



Cajik said:


> haven't gotten one yet, but im thinking of going with this one since i couldnt find the one tumbleweed suggested : http://www.compusa.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4362117&CatId=1079


"At just $55 USD at a popular online reseller after rebate, the OCZ Fatal1ty 550W PSU is certainly a good deal. Its build quality, good looks, quiet operation, and modular system are all great features. I was, however, less than impressed by its performance under heavy load. While it will run up to 550W stably, it doesn't do so exceptionally gracefully."
"http://www.ocia.net/reviews/fatal550w/page5.shtml"
OCZ seems to have contacted them and basically told them to do a re-review lawl. 

I would still recommend a 600w corsair, or 650w for longevity. 
Newegg does claim 82% efficiency...thats theoretically 451+ w @ 100% load.
Your system (without more info) came up under 200w on the EXTREME PSU calculator. I dropped a few assumptions...but yea.


----------



## Horusrogue (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Computer shuts off randomly and will not turn back on*



Tumbleweed36 said:


> My advice, don't go there!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004&Tpk=corsair power 550


Seconded


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Computer shuts off randomly and will not turn back on*

Also, check the Corsair 650, it might be on sale for the same price as the Corsair 550 right now and the 750 was on sale for only $10 more than the 650. All great deals at NewEgg.


----------



## Cajik (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts off randomly and will not turn back on*

whoa lol ok ive reconsidered. screw compusa xD alright i'll order this up. Thanks everyone


----------



## Cajik (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts off randomly and will not turn back on*

Well, I decided to go get it looked at by a local computer repair business. The tech ran some tests with some different PSUs. It turned out to be a fried motherboard (f***). Im going to try to send my board back to intel for a replacement.
Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Good plan, let us know how the new one works for you.


----------

